# What DPI are you using?



## k.electron

*What DPI?*​
*What DPI are you using?*

213 (Stock)1986.36%175 (Highest DPI for tablet UI)313.64%213 > x > 17500.00%x < 17500.00%I'm scawed, get me out of here00.00%


----------



## k.electron

I just switched over to 175 dpi and the experience is much better. What DPI settings are you using? Also discuss any weird behaviors that you have encountered with custom dpi.


----------



## mystilleef

k.electron said:


> I just switched over to 175 dpi and the experience is much better. What DPI settings are you using? Also discuss any weird behaviors that you have encountered with custom dpi.


Still using the default. Aren't fonts too small at that dpi?


----------



## UrbanLejendary

I'm rockin 160 and haven't had any issues yet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

175. I also sent the font size to large.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles

UrbanLejendary said:


> I'm rockin 160 and haven't had any issues yet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1. With large font in display settings.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## BennyJr

UrbanLejendary said:


> I'm rockin 160 and haven't had any issues yet!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This


----------



## k.electron

Using 175 and normal fonts are fine. The text selector is off position in the cChrome address bar but other than that it seems fine.


----------



## sfreemanoh

I just switched to 175, but the fonts look a little pixelated. Or is it just me?


----------



## mystilleef

This is one of the reasons I wish Google used a full HD resolution. That way we could have had the best of both worlds, high dpi with nice looking fonts and an even better screen for web browsing, gaming and media consumption.

Given the powerful GPU on this beast, I'm disappointed with the low dpi, terrible looking font and the half HD resolution. I love the 7 inch form factor, however I am not buying another Nexus tablet if it doesn't have full HD and nothing less than 320 dpi for great looking fonts.

It's a shame fonts on my Galaxy nexus look a thousand times better than on my Nexus 7. Tablets should be optimized for reading, media consumption and gaming. There's absolutely no excuse for terrible fonts.


----------



## Athorax

Using 160 and loving it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Stock as I love the phone styled UI on this device!


----------

